# Schooling concerns



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

I have 3 kids, 16, 8 and 6 years olds. I have more concern with my eldest... He's now 2nd Year Senior HS. He will be in his 3rd year on September 2009. Can he still transfer to Alberta for his graduating year (2009-2010)? Most schools in Philippines and Taiwan do not accept graduating students. How about Alberta? I tried searching for school sites' issues on these but cannot find one. Please help. How about Catholic schools? Are Catholic schools considered public? I found one Catholic school but the tuition fee is too expensive. How are the schools rated? 

Thanks in advance.

BR,
Jocelyn


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi Jocelyn,
My son is only in Grade one so we did not have the same concerns as you so I am not sure about your question. However this site Alberta Education - School Choice may have soem useful contact you can speak to.
There are Catholic schools that are not privately run as far as I know 
http://www.teachers.ab.ca/ALBERTAS ...ut Albertas Education System.aspx#Authorities this also seemed to be a useful resoucre for the Alberta Education system

This is a report on Alberta High School ranking Report Card on Alberta's High Schools: 2008 Edition


----------



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

louiseg said:


> Hi Jocelyn,
> My son is only in Grade one so we did not have the same concerns as you so I am not sure about your question. However this site Alberta Education - School Choice may have soem useful contact you can speak to.
> There are Catholic schools that are not privately run as far as I know
> Alberta Teachers' Association - Alberta's Education System - About Alberta's Education System - Facts and Figures about Alberta's Education System this also seemed to be a useful resoucre for the Alberta Education system
> ...


Thank you so much. I will surely browse on the sites you gave.


----------

